
Commit Logs From Last Night - creativityhurts
http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com/
======
kevinpet
I think there's a reason most humor websites have some sort of curation
process.

~~~
vhf
Yep. The idea is potentially fun, though. They could surely make use of a
curation process. Something like bash.org, maybe ?

------
dleibovic
So it just watches github's live feed for commit messages that contain a curse
word.

~~~
sprobertson
Specifically, [https://github.com/astanway/Commit-Logs-From-Last-
Night/blob...](https://github.com/astanway/Commit-Logs-From-Last-
Night/blob/master/scrape.py#L98)

~~~
creativityhurts
I wished he removed some of those words though and I really want to believe
that people don't use racist commit messages.

~~~
bigiain
Interesting that he _almost_ starts out with George Carlins "seven dirty
words" <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Dirty_Words> \- but then continues
with additional words that're unlikely to be indicative of anything
particularly humorous or interesting.

This is _almost_ funny. But anybody who thinks you can make up jokes using SQL
or regex probably isn't the sort of person you'd pay to see at a comedy club.

Unless, perhaps, they're a particularly talented computational linguist with a
huge corpus of comedy material loaded up in a big real-time analysis cluster.
Hmmmm, there's some ideas here:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computational_humor> \- maybe this would be
more amusing if the commit comments were passed into the "That's what she
said" double entendre algorithm?

------
duiker101
Well I'm glad to see that also other people have this sorts of messages in
their commit history

~~~
ams6110
Interesting to me too. While I'm not above putting the occasional gripe into a
commit message, I don't think I've ever used profanity. I prefer commit log
messages to be useful later, to myself if not others. So I try to avoid
useless messages like "Fixing stuff" (with or without expletives).

------
aberkowitz
I'm baffled by this admiration of commit messages that do nothing to explain
the code committed.

------
stillinbeta
Some of the stuff in there is pretty spectacular, like this qt-brainfuck:
[https://github.com/sea-
kg/seakgChrysocyonParser/compare/0988...](https://github.com/sea-
kg/seakgChrysocyonParser/compare/09883845df...4a86cb584e)

------
jrabone
Hmm, another triumph for the "Github will get you hired" crowd. And so soon
after the "Github will get you kicked off Coursera" debacle.

Actually this is a good use case for DVCS - at least you have a second chance
to clean up your commit messages when pushing from a private repo. It does
have to be private though. I would be interested to see if BitBucket gets a
boost in users this month...

------
moondowner
So fuck and shit are the most common words used as I can see. Not what I
expected.

~~~
zackzackzack
I imagine this is just going through a stream of commits and only picking out
the ones containing fuck and shit.

~~~
zerostar07
and hell

------
zwass
Before bashing, please notice the subheading: "because real hackers pivot two
hours before their demo". This was Abe's pivot right before the deadline at
the PennApps Hackathon.

------
bdcravens
Obviously this is on open source stuff, but I'd don't think it'd reflect
positively with a prospective client or employer.

------
zerostar07
Not many swearing ladies.

